# Killer pork steaks on the GMG Daniel Boone



## radio (Aug 4, 2019)

A couple of weeks ago the thermal sensor died on my GMG for no apparent reason.  Still under warranty, so I e mailed support and they got the part in the mail the next day.  Only problem was they shipped an igniter insted of a thermal sensor.  I e mailed them again and they shipped the right part this time.  I installed it last evening and did a test burn to verify it was working properly before cooking anything.
After it proved reliable, i thawed out a couple packages of pork steaks to cook this afternoon.  I always use a remote probe in the cooking chamber to monitor temps and there were no significant swings and the GMG display was reasonably close to my Thermopro.  This makes me wonder if the sensor has been malfunctioning somewhat since the grill was new!  There were always 20-30 degree temp swings and the display always read a good bit different than my extetnal thermometer.
The thing was actually a pleasure to cook on this evening for the first time since I have had it!  I always chalked it up to a cheap grill and never really liked using it and favored my stick burners over it most of the time.
These pork steaks came out wonderful and are the best I have cooked on it to date!  Just might try a brisket on it soon!


----------



## Trolly1 (Aug 4, 2019)

The pork steaks look great - what temps did you run and what did you season them with?


----------



## radio (Aug 4, 2019)

Trolly1 said:


> The pork steaks look great - what temps did you run and what did you season them with?


Thanks.. I used a rub from my friend who owns a fantastic BBQ place in Branson, MO.  I used to use Jeff's rub all the time, but I think this has it beat and I love the color it gives pork!
I cooked these at 250 until the IT hit 180°.  This renders a good bit of the fat and they are still juicy, but very tender


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 4, 2019)

Those pork steaks look fantastic.  Great job.
Gary


----------



## drdon (Aug 4, 2019)

Don't know anything about that smoker, but I DO know a good looking slab of meat when I see one. Nice job on the pork steak!


----------



## Fueling Around (Aug 5, 2019)

Friend of mine used to work for a local company that makes wood boilers and was late into the pellet pooper grill market.  Actually one of the better products according to pellethead website.  He says Green Mountain would be his choice of the other brands on the market.

Good to hear you got the defects resolved.

Wife says yum.
I prefer my pork under 160° IT when that thin


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks delicious!
Nice color!
Al


----------



## radio (Aug 5, 2019)

Fueling Around said:


> Friend of mine used to work for a local company that makes wood boilers and was late into the pellet pooper grill market.  Actually one of the better products according to pellethead website.  He says Green Mountain would be his choice of the other brands on the market.
> 
> Good to hear you got the defects resolved.
> 
> ...




Thanks.
I have smoked a bunch of these and played around a lot with which IT I liked them best all the way from 155 to 195°.
160 or a bit under is great for loin or chops, but pork steaks have a good bit of fat that is not pleasant (at least to me) unless it is rendered some, which it does not do at 160°.
They are too thin and start to crisp up and dry out at anything much over 180°, but start to tenderize quite nicely at that temp, so I settled on that as a happy medium.


----------

